# 189 Visa Application Lodge Gang of February 2015



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Kindly share your time lines for 189 Visa Application lodge. Below are mine in my signature. I am going to apload PCC and all the documents required to the Portal by this weekend.

Hopefully we will have all the cherish together on this thread as we will share some same time lines.

Be in touch !

Cheers


----------



## HarryChan (Nov 9, 2014)

My timelines below


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

HarryChan said:


> My timelines below


Thansks HarryChan,

I have uploaded all the documents as well, applied for PCC, will go for Meds in some time as your IED depends on it.

Cheers


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Thansks HarryChan,
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents as well, applied for PCC, will go for Meds in some time as your IED depends on it.
> 
> Cheers


IED depends on Meds or PCC or both? the earliest from them.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

My timelines are mentioned in the signature.
Have you guys submitted the form-80 document?


----------



## tiffyinky (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry but what is PCC and IED?


----------



## jayson308 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Guys. 

I applied for my 189 on Feb 10, I had done my medical for another visa 457. Therefore, it was stated I could use, the same medicals result. What is the next step. I haven't applied for PCC yet. Anxious to know what is the next step.


----------



## HarryChan (Nov 9, 2014)

Jyothi,
Form 80 doesn't needed if the case worker didnt asked for it.

Tiff,
IED- initial entry date. if your visa is granted, you will have to enter Australia before this date for the visa to be valid
PCC- Police clearance Cert. generally your IED is one year from PCC issued date (or medical date - which ever is earlier)


----------



## tiffyinky (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you for that clarification. I am not too familiar with the abbreviations. All the best to all of us.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

jayson308 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I applied for my 189 on Feb 10, I had done my medical for another visa 457. Therefore, it was stated I could use, the same medicals result. What is the next step. I haven't applied for PCC yet. Anxious to know what is the next step.


457 medical is only for chest x-ray. PR medical examination includes HIV test and other tests as well. I think you hv to redo medical examination.


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

HarryChan said:


> Jyothi,
> Form 80 doesn't needed if the case worker didnt asked for it.
> 
> Tiff,
> ...


Thanks for the details HarryChan. However I am just preparing the document so that there is no delay when the CO asks for it. 

Could you please let me know what is to be entered in the roles and responsibility column in the occupation section. It is too small to provide the complete details. Can I simply providing the designation alone here?


----------



## HarryChan (Nov 9, 2014)

In your application, you must have entered the Roles and responsibilities briefly. it has to be in a similar style. they are not looking for complete details nor the Designation alone.

for example, if you are a Network Analyst, you could say - "Day to day maintenance and troubleshooting of core MPLS network for customers, including high level network design "


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

I was lodging my visa application in immi but when i clicked on the submit button, the page froze and till now i am not able to access the evisa portal. I can login to the portal and navigate till 4/17 form. after that it says "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." Is anyone else having this problem? I m worried if something went wrong only with my application or if its a system outage which is affecting everyone? Please can some one check and let me know?


----------



## Shane83 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi there I got a question and appreciate if u guys can ans it..

Once we lodge the application & granted the bridging visa can we withdraw the student visa that we were on before applying for 189.

My case is as follows. 

I am on a 573 visa (expiring end of 2016) following a masters. Applied 189 based on my Bachelors which I completed before starting the masters and when a bridging visa is granted can I withdraw my student visa. ( I got some fees left at my uni n if I can withdraw can get a refund).
But I heard if I withdraw from 573 I will automatically cancel my bridging too. Is that true? Have you guys come across such a situation?


----------



## yanivsinha (Jun 9, 2013)

HarryChan said:


> My timelines below


my timelines as below.


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

I have lodged my visa (190) on 25 Feb'15 and uploaded PCC & Medicals on 09 March.
I have read, for SS applicants, DIBP provides priority processing. Is there anyone here who have got the grant this year under 190?
Great forum..Appreciate the help.


----------



## jka (Feb 20, 2015)

Dear Shane83. U can't withdraw from student visa. if u read your bridging visa grant careful u will notice that they actully said it is not active yet. It will come active when your student visa ends. in case your PR visa application is refused , u will still remain on student visa . Cheers


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

Hello Guys,

My timeline is below , Good Luck for all


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

i Guys,

I am applying for visa 189 now. COuld you please answer the below question:


On page 13 of the application we have a question about Employment in nominated occupation. I have attached an image

Could you let me know what to select for the question " Duration of the overseas employment"

Acs has informed me that I can consider occupation from September 2014 as the relevant occupation. But this particular question does not specify if it is RELEVANT occupation or all occupation (even though the YES or NO question immediately above it specifies that it is asking for relevant occupation) I am presuming this question is asking for RELEVANT occupation and answering at as less than 3 years is this correct ?

I am confused - could you confirm if you know ?

Thank you


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Attachment to the above question


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Do you have any update on the above question - #19 (attachment in #20)

Thank you


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

XWQ said:


> i Guys,
> 
> I am applying for visa 189 now. COuld you please answer the below question:
> 
> ...


It should be relevant to your nominated occupation. And its safe to mention the period same as stated in the acs assessment


----------



## iHope (Mar 3, 2015)

It's great to see this thread for Feb 2015 applications. Looks like all are stuck with VISA LODGED status and no CO is allocated so far. Let us keep all posted in case anyone gets CO allocated. Anyway, my details as of now are following: 

Visa:189-Skilled Independent | ANZSCO Code: 261313–Software Engineer | ACS: +ve within one week in Oct 2014| PTE test in Jan: Overall 80 that gave 10 points | EOI: Submitted on 24th Jan 2015(70 points along with spouse's 5 points) | Invitation: 13th Feb | Visa Application Lodge: 18th Feb | CO:fingerscrossed:| PCC: Applied | MED: Not Yet Done | VISA Grant: :noidea: | Landing: lane: ???


----------



## Eng.Waqas (Feb 16, 2015)

gbhanu2001 said:


> I was lodging my visa application in immi but when i clicked on the submit button, the page froze and till now i am not able to access the evisa portal. I can login to the portal and navigate till 4/17 form. after that it says "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." Is anyone else having this problem? I m worried if something went wrong only with my application or if its a system outage which is affecting everyone? Please can some one check and let me know?


Hello gbhanu2001

Have you got invitation ?


----------



## jakb (Sep 6, 2014)

*Case Officer*

Hi Guys

Just got an email from DIAC got a case officer. He asked for Medical and PCC in additional information. Do they ask for other information after that ? And I don't know how to add signature to the thread. Here is my status though:


-----------------------
Total points:70
IELTS 7 in each on 28/08/2014
ACS 10/11/2014
VISA LODGED 15/2/2015
CASE OFFICER/REQUEST PCC & MED 8/4/2015 GSM ADELAIDE


----------



## Vidyullatha (Apr 6, 2015)

Did anyone got the case officer assigned. I submitted my application at the end of Feb and by mid march I submitted pcc and meds. No communication as of now.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Vidyullatha said:


> Did anyone got the case officer assigned. I submitted my application at the end of Feb and by mid march I submitted pcc and meds. No communication as of now.


Hi Vidyullatha

I have submitted the Visa app on 20 th feb , PCC is still in progress even after 50 days , meds n rest docs are submitted by me as well. May be case officer will give you direct grant in some time. In recent cases its taking 50 to 60 days to get a reply from CO. So hope you will get somw news very soon.

Cheers
Yash


----------



## Vidyullatha (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks yashdeep. I really hope so.


----------



## salekin (Feb 13, 2015)

yanivsinha said:


> my timelines as below.


Congratz on getting the PR man 

Did CO asked for any documents on first April? Or was it a mail just informing you got the CO?


----------



## pratik2077 (Feb 11, 2015)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Vidyullatha said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone got the case officer assigned. I submitted my application at the end of Feb and by mid march I submitted pcc and meds. No communication as of now.
> ...


Hey Yash, Why in your case PCC taking to much time.did you inquiry in near police station and RPO ?

I am waiting for my wife PCC from last 10days.She applied from Ahmedabad, Gujarat.


-pratik


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

pratik2077 said:


> Hey Yash, Why in your case PCC taking to much time.did you inquiry in near police station and RPO ?
> 
> I am waiting for my wife PCC from last 10days.She applied from Ahmedabad, Gujarat.
> 
> ...


Hi Pratik

I am going to enquire the same tomorrow to Commissioner Office. Hope I will get some clue. Also I will be putting RTI afer if get some clue from Commissioner Office.

Not sure why our govt do such things always. Rediculous !!


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Hi Pratik
> 
> I am going to enquire the same tomorrow to Commissioner Office. Hope I will get some clue. Also I will be putting RTI afer if get some clue from Commissioner Office.
> 
> Not sure why our govt do such things always. Rediculous !!


All,

I have gone to Police commissioner office today and the lady on the PC said That your file has been received just now and assured it will be cleared in one week.

But to my surprise i have received sms to collect the PCC from PSK as my PCC is cleared ;-)

So I am going to take it tomorrow now.

Cheers
Yash


----------



## Vidyullatha (Apr 6, 2015)

yashdeepsingh said:


> All,
> 
> I have gone to Police commissioner office today and the lady on the PC said That your file has been received just now and assured it will be cleared in one week.
> 
> ...


Congrats Yashdeep.
I am still waiting for communication from case officer.
How will we get to know that a case officer has been assigned or not if there is no communication?


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Vidyullatha said:


> Congrats Yashdeep.
> I am still waiting for communication from case officer.
> How will we get to know that a case officer has been assigned or not if there is no communication?


How many days since you lodged your application ? Now a days trend is CO asks you if any details are missing by 50-60 days, if you have uploaded docs upfront then expect a direct grant in 60 days of your application lodged.

Hope this helps.

Cheers
Yash


----------



## Vidyullatha (Apr 6, 2015)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Vidyullatha said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Yashdeep.
> ...


I have lodged my application on Feb 25th 2015 and I have applied for a family PR i.e. dependent visas for my husband and 2 kids.


----------



## tiffyinky (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi everyone,

My CO sent me a checklist that i need to do health examination. However, when i did my health exam when I applied for a temporary visa, I was asked whether I am planning to apply permanent residency in 12months time. I said yes. So i think they included all the tests needed for permanent visa in there. 

What should I do? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

tiffyinky said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My CO sent me a checklist that i need to do health examination. However, when i did my health exam when I applied for a temporary visa, I was asked whether I am planning to apply permanent residency in 12months time. I said yes. So i think they included all the tests needed for permanent visa in there.
> 
> ...


GO ahead with the tests. If you really intend to apply for a PR these medicals will be reused and you don't have to go through the medicals all over again.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Friends, any grants today ?


----------



## Vidyullatha (Apr 6, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Friends, any grants today ?


Hi all,
Got my grant today


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Vidyullatha said:


> Hi all,
> Got my grant today


Congratulations Vidyullatha, time for the big move now  what was your visa lodge date, please share your timelines.


----------



## Vidyullatha (Apr 6, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Vidyullatha said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


I lodged my visa on 25th Feb 2015 for family I. E 4 members 
points 65
submitted medicals and pcc by 1st week of March.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Folks,

whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.

Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. I have been bitten by this bug of PR 2.5 years ago and filed my ACS in April 2013 itself. It was insane that IELTS took the greatest of my time and money to put me in a situation where I have virtually left the hope of getting AUS PR in 2014. I was not in a mood to throw away the opportunity hence filled Canadian PR application as well, but unfortunately FSW seats filled out pretty fast and another missed opportunity. 

I mustered courage again in 2015 to take IELTS head-on again and this time scored 8 Band where my efforts were the same as they were in previous 3 attempts so not sure what extra I have put in .... What else EOI, Invite , Fees, uploads and in the end Grant !!! 

Great start of the day and this feeling is still sinking in. I would like to thank all the experts who helped with the queries here without any fuss.

But one thing was, that I have never asked stupid questions ) I always believe to google first ... 

I believe still 25 % of the process is done, as landing in OZ and getting a job is 50 % and 100% process completion respectively. So practically now the whole new thinking and world will take shape, Hopefully seniors will help us to get there as well  

Pheww , enough of talking , lets get back to work and process to land in OZ again with positive thinking.

All the best all and I pray that the waiting list gets all the confirmation before new session starts.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Vidyullatha said:


> Hi all,
> Got my grant today


Congrats Dear


----------



## Vidyullatha (Apr 6, 2015)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Congrats Dear


Congratulations to you too Yashdeep.
I can understand your feelings as it is same with us. We started from April 2014 and got it finally after 1 yr.
And as rightly said this is just 25% of the process.


----------



## push84 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Guys,
My long wait came to an end like many others!! I got the grant letter today!!
I like to thank all the forum members for the great support....
Now need to plan the travel and lot more......
I hope to land in AU on August month.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

push84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> My long wait came to an end like many others!! I got the grant letter today!!
> I like to thank all the forum members for the great support....
> Now need to plan the travel and lot more......
> I hope to land in AU on August month.


Congrats Matey !


----------



## sanwebs (Sep 9, 2014)

Vidyullatha said:


> Hi all,
> Got my grant today


congratulations !!!


----------



## r_alaa82 (Nov 9, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My timeline is below , Good Luck for all


Hi .
what is VAC2?


----------



## jakb (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Guys

Submitted Medical and PCC on 1st May, it was the only additional information required by Adelaide team 2. Any idea when I should expect the grant??


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

jakb said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Submitted Medical and PCC on 1st May, it was the only additional information required by Adelaide team 2. Any idea when I should expect the grant??


Generally they take 28 days to respond to additional information submitted and delver the outcome.but in my past 6 months of observation you can expect a grant within 10 to 15 days


----------



## aqkhan (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if they have seen lately any visa grant i.e. after 15-May-2015.

On other discussion boards it is being discussed that the quota for 2015 has already reached it's limits and there will be no more grant prior to July 2015.

189 visa lodged February 2015. - Page 29



waiting for your response.

Best Regards,

AQ


----------



## karthikrajgopal (Apr 27, 2015)

I had applied for 189, and now rejected. The reason was, I had mistakenly selected 261399 in my skill assessment and did not realize it. I had applied multiple skills assessment report bcoz, i had some errors in them.I had totally applied 4 times. I had selected 261399 during my 3rd time and had applied for the PR thinking that I had selected 261313. I then applied for another report with the correct code and attached a 1023 form detailing this. But they rejected saying, the date of the assessment with the right report is after the date of pr invite application. Do I have a chance at the tribunal or not?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

karthikrajgopal said:


> I had applied for 189, and now rejected. The reason was, I had mistakenly selected 261399 in my skill assessment and did not realize it. I had applied multiple skills assessment report bcoz, i had some errors in them.I had totally applied 4 times. I had selected 261399 during my 3rd time and had applied for the PR thinking that I had selected 261313. I then applied for another report with the correct code and attached a 1023 form detailing this. But they rejected saying, the date of the assessment with the right report is after the date of pr invite application. Do I have a chance at the tribunal or not?


As unfortunate as it is, you may have no chance at an appeal. Ignoring the number of times you applied for assessment and considering what was submitted to DIBP, you've provided incorrect information to start with.
You may consult a MARA agent or a solicitor on how to proceed further.


----------



## khalidamen (Mar 2, 2015)

aqkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they have seen lately any visa grant i.e. after 15-May-2015.
> 
> ...


Yes .. today we can see in VISA tracker few new grants.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

i am getting nearly 50 marks in each section of PTEA as per MACMILIN test paper.

Please tell how many marks i can get in PTEA exam???


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

khalidamen said:


> Yes .. today we can see in VISA tracker few new grants.


It is getting very difficult to track actually on whats the pattern they are following to grant visa.
there are still applicants left from feb and march applicant, while few of them and april applicants are still getting grants.
Don't think there must be any further criteria to put extra filter on 189 visa, if one has applied for 189 under quota...there is no point of making his/her application delay.
nonetheless, only dibp must be knowing the root cause behind this.


----------



## khalidamen (Mar 2, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> It is getting very difficult to track actually on whats the pattern they are following to grant visa.
> there are still applicants left from feb and march applicant, while few of them and april applicants are still getting grants.
> Don't think there must be any further criteria to put extra filter on 189 visa, if one has applied for 189 under quota...there is no point of making his/her application delay.
> nonetheless, only dibp must be knowing the root cause behind this.


In VISA tracker we have seen just 2 grants this week while rest either got delay email OR request for additional docs.

As applications are being processed, If case is finalized ( ready for grant ) they send delay email because due to quota they cannot grant VISA. 

If they need extra docs or medical etc they send request for those. 

So everyone getting delay email is most likely already in queue, ready for the direct grant as soon as VISA quote becomes available in Jul.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

khalidamen said:


> In VISA tracker we have seen just 2 grants this week while rest either got delay email OR request for additional docs.
> 
> As applications are being processed, If case is finalized ( ready for grant ) they send delay email because due to quota they cannot grant VISA.
> 
> ...


Not entirely possible to guess what's the trend with delay mails. Definitely going into a queue but not sure if the queue is meant to be processed in July.
The two grants this week have been direct.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

rameshkd said:


> Not entirely possible to guess what's the trend with delay mails. Definitely going into a queue but not sure if the queue is meant to be processed in July.
> The two grants this week have been direct.


Processing in July means...it should be for next year quota, while whomsoever has applied so far, applied for this year quota and hence, should have been done before July only.

Why these months, grants are getting slower...was that the same last year too ?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

piyush1132003 said:


> Processing in July means...it should be for next year quota, while whomsoever has applied so far, applied for this year quota and hence, should have been done before July only.
> 
> Why these months, grants are getting slower...was that the same last year too ?


*Why these months, grants are getting slower...was that the same last year too ?*
Refer this link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-231.html


----------



## jakb (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Guys 

Just gave the immi department a call today to check the status of my application, the officer said, "There is no outstanding information required, but this financial years PR have been already allocated and you will be considered for next year from 1st July, there will be a backlog but you should get a response in two to three weeks time"

What can I conclude my case is near grant? no extra security checks need to be carried out? Will I be getting my grant in two to three weeks time?

Little confused!


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

jakb said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just gave the immi department a call today to check the status of my application, the officer said, "There is no outstanding information required, but this financial years PR have been already allocated and you will be considered for next year from 1st July, there will be a backlog but you should get a response in two to three weeks time"
> 
> ...


Yes you will get your visa soon, no worries! All the Best


----------



## lasantha (Jun 24, 2015)

jakb said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just gave the immi department a call today to check the status of my application, the officer said, "There is no outstanding information required, but this financial years PR have been already allocated and you will be considered for next year from 1st July, there will be a backlog but you should get a response in two to three weeks time"
> 
> ...


you will be fine


----------



## jakb (Sep 6, 2014)

*Golden Mail*

Hi Guys j

Just received the Golden Mail!!! Got the grant Finally!


----------

